# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Prihvat djeteta u potrebi, bez nužnog posvojenja

## europa

Suprug i ja smo u 50-im godinama, imamo 4 velike djece. Moja želja (suprug me podupire) nije nužno posvojiti dijete nego nekom djetetu koje ima lošu sreću, pružiti ruku i omogućiti da se školuje, uklopi u normalnu sredinu i td. Ne znam zašto ali često mislim da ćemo pomoći nekom od izbjeglica iz Afrike koje Europa tako nevoljno prima kada već doplove preko Sredozemnog mora. Rado bih prihvatila i siromašno a pametno dijete čiji roditelji nemaju mogućnosti za njegovo školovanje, bez obzira odakle dijete dolazi. Ima li tko preporuku za mene? Kome da se obratim?

----------


## čokolada

Možda možete udomiti neko dijete u HR? Obratite se lokalnom centru za socijalnu skrb.

----------


## martta

europa, čestitam na odluci!
slažem se sa čokoladom, možete udomiti neko dijete u potrebi. jeste li razmišljali o udomljenju? tu nema posvojenja nego upravo ono što vi želite pružiti: briga i skrb - normalan život i školovanje djeteta u okviru svoje obitelji.

----------


## marijanada

ako se dobro sjećam, ovako je to bilo dok sam ja prije 10ak godina bila dodiru sa tom branšom:

javite se centru za socijalnu skrb prema svom mjestu stanovanja, izrazite svoju želju, oni vam kažu koje uvjete morate ispunjavati,
ništa rigorozno, već da imate kupaonicu, wc, sobe, krevete i sve što treba djetetu za higijenu, boravak, učenje itd...
Za udomljavanje se dobije neka skoro pa simbolična mjesečna naknada koja jedva pokriva hranu i higijenu, odjeća se dobiva u Crvenom križu...
A djeca? Djeca mogu biti različite dobi, najčešće braća i sestre, najčešće iz problematičnih obitelji, pa vam Centar odredi kada će roditelji smjeti doći
posjetiti djecu, može sve to biti jako lijepo, a može biti i jako ružno... 
Uglavnom, ako ne ide, može se odustati i "vratiti" djecu, pa ih šalju drugim udomiteljima.
Ah... bolje da ne pričam koliko tu tužnih priča ima. Morate imati *veliku snagu*, jer samo plemenitost i ljubav prema djeci nisu dovoljni. 

Evo, uronite malo u ove informacije, možda ćete bolje znati o ćemu pričam. http://www.udomiteljizadjecu.hr/foru...1fb9&board=3.0

Druga je stvar ako možete uzeti neko dijete ili djecu k sebi u dogovoru s njihovim roditeljima koji su siromašni, pa im pružiti 
toplinu doma, financijsko uzdržavanje za vrijeme odrastanja i školovanja...
O tome ne znam ništa, ali je hvale vrijedno. Mada nijedno dijete ne želi biti odvojeno od roditelja i radije će biti uz majku kraj 
hladne peći nego u nečijem toplom stanu.
Ljubav djece prema roditeljima  ma kako oni loši bili je zadivljujuće neraskidiva. Svjedočila sam tome puno puta.

----------


## mama pticica

piši nam kak ide

i držim palce

----------


## europa

Uh, pobjegao mi je tekst, ne snalazim se još ovdje.
Ugl. napisala sam da mi se ne sviđaju Centri za soc. skrb. Tamo me gledaju kao da se pitaju jesam li ja luda... Mislim da mi ne vjeruju. Nakon poplave u Slavoniji na više FB profila poslala sam poruke da nudim pomoć, to su bili ljudi koji su u novinama izjavljivali da im je teško. Nudila sam da pošaljiu djecu preko šk. godine, bez naplate stanarine, ili da mi kažu kakva pomoć im treba. NITKO mi se nije odazvao, čak ni jednostavnom zahvalom nisu mi rekli da im pomoć ne treba. Ignorirali su me. Čak i ona prof. koja je premijera pitala o završetku obnove škole. Činila mi se borbena, pisala sam joj da nudim pomoć djeci, a ona ni slova.

----------


## Audrey

Ako si nudila da kod sebe prihvatiš nečije dijete, ne čudi me što ti se nitko nije javio. Ja prva kao roditelj bih bila sumnjičava u tvoje motive, na žalost danas je teško povjerovati da netko samo želi učiniti nešto dobro, bez skrivenih namjera. Da ja pošaljem svoje dijete od sebe to bi bilo jedino ako za njega ne bih vidjela nikakvu nadu ako ostane tu gdje jest, a ova poplavljena područja koliko god da su poharana ipak će se stvari vratiti u normalu, stići će neka pomoć, angažirat će se institucije i dobri ljudi, proradiit će škole, bolnice,... 
Vjerojatno kod nas još uvijek ima i tako teške sirotinje da bi neka familija vašu ponudu mogla vidjeti kao izuzetnu priliku za svoje dijete, ali nije to kao prije sto godina, ako nisi imao za jesti  i nikoga bližnjeg tko je s tobom mogao nešto podijeliti, bio si gol, bos i gladan, bez šanse da školuješ djecu. Danas se ipak preko institucija može izganjati kakva-takva pomoć, besplatno školovanje za djecu, a tamo gdje kapne bar nešto ima i nade, i teško da će se ljudi razdvojiti od svoje djece.
Mislim da trebaš 'ciljati' na djecu bez roditeljske skrbi, za posvojenje ste možda prestari, ostaje udomljenje, ali budite spremni na to da teško da ćete dobiti kooperativnu i zahvalnu djecu, već vjerojatnije traumatiziranu i problematičnu.
Zadnje vrijeme je bilo dosta priče o domskoj djeci koja nakon završetka srednje škole ostaju prepuštena sama sebi. Jeste li razmišljali možda da prihvatite jednog takvog mladog čovjeka i 'naučite' ga životu, par godina u obitelji bi im puno pomoglo da nauče funkcionirati, od stvari da računi za struju stižu svaki mjesec i treba ih platiti ili će te iskopčati, da frižider treba puniti ako želiš da u njemu bude hrane, pa do toga da vide odnose u obitelji, kako se ljubav daje i pruža ljubavi, da se rade kompromisi, da svi budu zadovoljni, da se život i postupci planiraju dugoročno...

----------


## Uh-puh

Europa, zivis u Hrvatskoj, ili...?

----------


## marijanada

nije to teško razumijeti.
djeca se ne žele odvajati od roditelja, a svaki normalan roditelj radije jede koru kruha nego da svoje dijete 
odvoji od sebe. 
moj bratić je stanovao kod mojih roditelja dok je išao u srednju školu ali mi smo familija, pa to nije bilo neobično,
Usprkos tome, on se svako jutro budio sa želučanom nervozom, zbog tjeskobe što je stotinama kilometara daleko
od roditelja. Trebate to uvažiti.

----------


## Mojca

Imala sam priliku upoznati jednog iznimnog čovjeka rodom iz Nepala, odraslog u Belgiji, kojeg je odgojila i školovala belgijska obitelj. Sve najbolje govori o svoje obje mame, o biološkoj mami koja je imala dovoljno veliko srce i hrabrost da ga da tako daleko od sebe i o belgijskoj mami koja je imala veliko srce da mu pruži mogućnost za bolji život. Po mojoj procjeni imao je oko 30 godina, završena dva fakulteta, posao koji je volio i u kojem je bio sjajan (u okviru posla MD-a sam ga i upoznala, kao MD-ova pratnja na jednoj poslovnoj večeri) zračio je pozitivom, nikad nije skidao osmjeh s lica. 
Belgijska obitelj je redoviti dolazila u Nepal, tako da je redovito posjećivao svoju biološku obitelj. Jednako u srcu nosi i Nepal i Belgiju.

----------


## europa

NIsam još razmišljala o djeci koja idu studirati iz Doma, hvala na sugestiji.

----------


## europa

Da, živim u Zagrebu, za vrijeme rata je u našem a i mnogim tuđim stanovima boravilo puno ljudi u potrebi, trudnica iz Osijeka, ljudi na proputovanju u Njemačku, oni kojima je bila nužna blizina bolnice. Školarce nismo imali ali njih su tada organizirano slali u inozemstvo i sl. Nikome se nije ništa ružno dogodilo, naprosto smo pružili ruku zato jer smo to mogli a ljudi su je prihvaćali zato što im je trebala. Tako društvo funkcionira.

----------


## Uh-puh

Ovo sa studentima je stvarno super ideja.
Posto zivis u CRO, ja na zalost nemam prijedloga :Smile: . U Austriji bi to sto ti zelis moooozda bilo moguce sa djecom azilanata, slicno kao sto je to napravila nepalska mama, samo bi ti sanse bile mozda malo vece jer izmedju djece i bioloskih roditelja ne bi bili toliki kilometri.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Zadnje vrijeme je bilo dosta priče o domskoj djeci koja nakon završetka srednje škole ostaju prepuštena sama sebi. Jeste li razmišljali možda da prihvatite jednog takvog mladog čovjeka i 'naučite' ga životu, par godina u obitelji bi im puno pomoglo da nauče funkcionirati, od stvari da računi za struju stižu svaki mjesec i treba ih platiti ili će te iskopčati, da frižider treba puniti ako želiš da u njemu bude hrane, pa do toga da vide odnose u obitelji, kako se ljubav daje i pruža ljubavi, da se rade kompromisi, da svi budu zadovoljni, da se život i postupci planiraju dugoročno...


ovo je super ideja,nedavno sam gledala neki dokumentarac na tu temu,oni koji i dobiju stan od grada za vrijeme školovanja/fakulteta čim isti završe više nemaju pravo na njega i odjednom se nadju bez krova na glavom....

sretno europa i svaka čast!

----------


## Audrey

Ne samo domska djeca koja idu dalje studirati, nego i oni koji su završili školovanje, i sad bi trebali i naći posao i živjeti samostalno, a do jučer je o svim njihovim potrebama (barem onim osnovnim: hrana, grijanje, struja,..) brinuo netko drugi. Dobro, većina i naše djece je takva, ali ona imaju nas koji ostajemo uz njih i pomažemo im da polako upoznaju život i samostalnost, pa si oni mogu priuštiti i neke pogreške, a ova su bačena u duboku vodu pa plivaj ili toni. Osim toga, briga o članovima obitelji i briga i ljubav prema djeci nekom dođe urođeno ali nekom je potrebno 'naučiti', tj. vidjeti i doživjeti. Svaka čast tetama u domu, ali one nisu mogle stvoriti situaciju (oprostite na banalnim primjerima) gdje mama daje djetetu i svoj komad torte jer mu je fina, a fina je i njoj i ona bi je jela ali će ipak dati djetetu, gdje tata cijelu noć nosa bolesno dijete na rukama i onda ujutro ide na posao kao zombi, gdje se djetetu materijalno nešto priušti ali se zato na drugoj strani (na sebi najčešće) mora ustegnuti... Život u obitelji je škola koja bi takvim mladim ljudima dobro došla.

----------


## alga

Oprostite, ali više ne mogu čitati bez da se umiješam… zasad skulirana i audrey, to što vi govorite je zgodna ideja, koja je samo ideja u nekoj mašti ideala, ali ni približno blizu stvarnosti!  Da krenemo od početka… kao prvo, jako je mali broj djece koji uopće nakon doma odluče krenuti na studiranje. Oni koji to ipak uspiju (a jako je bitan stav i pogled na svijet) to su djeca koja su snažna, radišna i znaju za što se bore, te za njih država osigurala projekt i stipendiju koja se zove „Korak u život“ i koja ih podržava za svo vrijeme studiranja, te imaju mogućnost života u studenskom domu. Nakon uspješnog studija, naravno da si traže zaposlenje i sasvim su u stanju dalje se brinuti o sebi-pa već su bliže tridesetima! Djeca koju vi zamišljate ne postoje.  Očito europa nije sklona tome da uzme dijete na udomljenje koje boravi u domu. Zašto onda mislite da djeca koja zadnjih deset godina odsjede u domu bi trebala sada, korak pred studij biti „pogodna“ za obitelj? Djeca trebaju obitelj puno prije. Da dijete ima šanse prije vidjeti obitelj, živjeti u obitelji, možda bi se na kraju svog školskog puta ipak odlučilo i za nastavak na fakultet.

----------


## Uh-puh

Alga, imas pravo, to je idealiziranje, no ne moze se potpuno iskljuciti da bi se neko dijete odlucilo na zivot u obitelji i njenu potpru umjesto stipendije i studentskog doma. Ako ne proba, nece znati. Mislim da se europa za sada raspituje o mogucnostima i da nije iskljuceno da udomi dijete koje zivi u domu. Nemora biti student, sigurno moze biti i mladje. Zena ima za sada ideju i san o jednom malom nepalcu, al to je gotovo nemoguce. Kad ne poznajes materiju u koju planiras uroniti, onda su misljenja pametnih glava ovdje prilicno dobar start.

----------


## europa

Drago mi je da sam otvorila ovu temu, pomažu mi vaša razmišljanja. Ja do sada nisam razmišljala ni o domskim studentima ni o Nepalcima (To je netko drugi uzeo kao primjere) nego o djeci iz okoline kojima bih pomogla. Nekima to sigurno treba. Čula sam da su domska djeca zapravo u prednosti pred onima iz siromašnih obitelji jer dom organizira sve faze njihovog života, imaju stalne donatore i sl. Moj susret sa CSS nije bio dobar, žene koje tamo rade nisu zainteresirane niti senzibilne. Ugl. me ostavljaju čekati, voljele bi da dođem drugi puta (to dam odbila), mislim da ne znaju svoj posao. Čitala sam dosta po Forumu, udomiteljice se čak boje tražiti dj. doplatak i neka druga prava za koja su čule od drugih udomiteljica, kako se ne bi zamijerale svom CSS??!! Takav podanički odnos za mene ne dolazi u obizr iako nemam puno iskustva sa CSS da bih otvorila tu temu. Vjerujem da ću nekome pomoći i bez njih.

----------


## Audrey

Alga, naravno da djetetu treba obitelj puno prije. Ja ne pričam samo o domskoj djeci koja se odlučuju za studij, za njih kako pišeš postoje programi i projekti. Meni su na umu punoljetni mladi ljudi koji su završili srednju školu, i koliko sam saznala preko medija (stoga prihvaćam da ne poznajem stvarnu situaciju), za njih nije predviđeno ništa - ni smještaj, ni posao. Ako se varam, razuvjerite me, a bilo bi mi drago da se varam. Ako se ne varam, zar ne misliš da bi jednom takvom mladom čovjeku bilo bitno da ima sigurnost boravka i života u obitelji dok se ne snađe (mjesec-dva, pet, godina...), da ima možda mogućnost da se tim ljudima obrati (i vrati) ako ostane bez posla i ne može plaćati stan... Ako pri tom usvoji neke obrasce obiteljskog života, to je dobrodošao bonus.
U usporedbi s njim, domsko dijete koje je završilo studij je (po meni) ipak u prednosti: 5 godina je starije pa valjda i zrelije, u tih 5 godina je imalo veću odgovornost prema sebi i zna se bolje za sebe brinuti, i ima višu stručnu spremu pa recimo i veću vjerojatnost pronalaženja posla.
Koliko sam shvatila, europa ne želi ili ne može posvojiti, znači ostaje joj legalnim putem preko institucija ići u udomljenje, ili privatno ići u neke aranžmane prihvata djeteta ili mladog čovjeka dok se ne odškoluje ili dok se ne snađe. Nekako mi je prihvat izbjegličkog djeteta varijanta koja mi je (bar legalno) teško ostvariva.

A da sam idealist, jesam.

----------


## Mojca

> Meni su na umu punoljetni mladi ljudi koji su završili srednju školu


Punoljetni mogu sami odlučiti gdje i s kim će živjeti.

----------


## krojachica

europa,

ima jako puno djece koja koja su smještena u dom,a ne mogu biti usvojena jer im roditeljima još uvijek nije oduzeto
roditeljsko pravo pa su tako reći privremeno u domu, a na kraju to postane stalno.

upravo oni su kandidati za udomljavanje. 
ne razumijem zašto kažeš da ti se CZS generalno ne sviđaju, a oni su prvi i jedini koji ti mogu omogućiti
to što si naumila.

već su ti cure rekla: ma zaboravi na djecu s poplavljenih područja, pa ti ljudi očekuju da se što prije vrate u svoje domove
a ne da im djeca nekuda odu daleko do kuće!

----------


## špelkica

Slažem se s krojachicom, koliko god CZSS nekad odmažu, toliko ipak i pomažu. Odgajati jedno takvo dijete nije kao odgajati vlastito rođeno. Treba puno više snage i ljubavi za to. Jesi im rekla da bi htjeli udomiti ili nekako drugačije? Ako si rekla drugačije moguće je da će te gledati čudno ili ćeš im biti sumnjiva. Također uvijek možete financijski podupirati neko dijete u Africi ili nekim siromašnim krajevima i biti mu kumovi.

----------


## čokolada

europa , za udomiteljstvo moraš dobiti dozvolu, možda čak proći i neki tečaj. Mislim da je udomitelja još uvijek premalo jer stalno vidim naokolo pozive ljudima da se jave.
Evo tu imaš dosta informacija http://www.udomiteljizadjecu.hr/info...i-udomitelj/81.

CZSS ne možeš u ovom slučaju preskočiti, oni su svojevrsni osigurač koji bi trebao garantirati djetetu da ga se šalje u dobre ruke. Svakakvih je slučajeva bilo po novinama upravo zato jer kontrola nije bila kako treba.
Razumijem tvoju potrebu i dobre namjere, ali ne mogu se oteti dojmu (oprosti!) da nekako želiš biti iznad svega toga, u smislu - eto, pružam dom nekome tko ne može podizati dijete, ali igrajte po mojim uvjetima, preskočila bih CZSS. Ne ide to baš tako, ne možeš udomiti samo na lijepe oči - pa tko bi svoje maloljetno dijete tek tako poslao od sebe? 
Ako nisi zadovoljna razgovorom sa službenikom Centra, traži šefa pa razgovaraj s njim. Možda oni nisu najbolje shvatili što bi ti i kako, samo ako si im rekla da klasično udomljenje nećeš, onda ti oni niti ne mogu pomoći.
Možda možeš kao podstanara besplatno primiti nekog studenta izvan ZG koji bi želio studirati, a roditelji mu nemaju sredstava za smještaj i knjige? Sigurno postoje i ljudi čija se djeca školuju (u srednjoj školi) u ZG i žive u đačkom domu, ili bi možda htjeli živjeti u domu, ali nema mjesta ili nemaju novaca? Evo, to mi se čini dobra opcija bez udomljenja. Samo do takvih ćeš informacija prije preko privatnih kanala, a zašto ne i ovdje preko foruma?

----------


## alga

> Možda možeš kao podstanara besplatno primiti nekog studenta izvan ZG koji bi želio studirati, a roditelji mu nemaju sredstava za smještaj i knjige? Sigurno postoje i ljudi čija se djeca školuju (u srednjoj školi) u ZG i žive u đačkom domu, ili bi možda htjeli živjeti u domu, ali nema mjesta ili nemaju novaca? Evo, to mi se čini dobra opcija bez udomljenja. ?


evo, a meni na ovo što si rekla pada na pamet trudnica,22 godine, iz druge teme ovdje na rodi kojoj su svi okrenuli ledja...

----------


## Snekica

Razumijem *europu*, jer ako iskačeš iz nekih standardnih "okvira" postaješ čudan i sve se zakomplicira. Pretpostavljam da se ovdje radi u nekom kiksu u komunikaciji pa su je i čudno gledali i skoro pa ignorirali. Kod takvih problema, sjetim se samo svog problema sa CZSS. Dogodila se situacija s kojom jednostavno nisu znali šta napraviti pa je bilo najlakše otkantati postupak. 
Slažem se da će ovdje možda još i najlakše naći nekoga potrebitog kao što je spomenula i *alga.*

----------

